# Fiberglassing plastic



## mlDUB (Oct 1, 2008)

I have an vechile dash that i want to fiberglass. 
It is hard plastic and was wondering how would i got about glassing it?
I want to give it that glossy look.


----------



## baggedbirds (Sep 21, 2008)

you don't need to glass the dash for that. you would have better results sanding what texture off that you can and then a few coats of a high build catalized primer should fill anything left. Then paint. Glassing it would add thickness to it and may not fit will or it could lift. I would only glass it if it was soft dash.


----------



## Toxis (Feb 4, 2008)

I guarantee you'll regret this the first time you get blinded from the sun blinding you off your dash. Think it's bad driving into a sunset? Imagine that but a lot more often.


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

mlDUB said:


> I want to give it that glossy look.


There's a reason they don't come that way from the factory...


----------

